# Broken Hamilton



## stevebratt (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi Simon, I cant PM you due to being new on the forum.

I recently pciked up a hamilton Nordon, Gold filled watch from america for about £60, its a small nice looking watch, However. when I got it home it would wind fine, but it wont tick, it was ticking before shipping. I took it to a place that wanted £250 for a full service including main spring replacment but im not even sure they opened it up. The watch was serviced and timed up before shipping and im reluctant to send it back. obvisouly im not after a cheap or free repair, it costs what it costs, but payingn 4 times whats its worth for what seemed like not a lot seemed a bit silly.

annoyingly on top of that when i pciked it up from them and twisted the crown, i felt the stem snap, it has a slotted stem to allow the face and stem to come out of the front of the watch. one side of the slot broke so it would require a new one if they can even be sourced. some pictures below. Could you give me an idea of what it might cost to repair via pm. Ill post some pictures below when i work out how...


----------

